# July 2017 Red White and Blue throwdown Voting thread!



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 24, 2017)

Here we go. Have fun. Please remember to keep any comments you post on this thread general. It's okay to post things like "everything looks great". It's not okay to post things like " I love Number 2 and everyone should vote for that one". Any posts deemed in appropriate will be removed by the MOD staff.

The entries are in no particular order. I placed names in a hat and drew them out. When voting the number listed in the poll corresponds with the entry number show before each dish.

The photos are the original photos, formatted as best as possible to keep them all similar sizes but otherwise un-edited.  

*PRIZES!!!!*

Once again a big shout out to Owens BBQ, Marty and Tanya for sponsoring this throw down! here's the great prize package again:













owens.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 24, 2017


















RUB.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 24, 2017


















SHIRT.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 24, 2017


















COOZIE.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 24, 2017






Good Luck!

The entries are:













Phatbac-Aaron McGrady.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 24, 2017






*1. Two pieces of Baby Back Ribs crossed. Plated with a half a buttered roasted sweet potato, grilled and buttered corn on the cob and a red white and blue dessert, strawberries, blueberries and whipped cream on a shortcake.*

*












Actech.jpg



 dirtsailor2003
 Jul 24, 2017





*
*2. Pulled pork sandwich. Grilled sweet corn. An ABT. Smoked beef short rib. Roasted rare top sirloin. Burnt ends Brisket. And some cucumber tomato salad to help cut*













Griz400.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 24, 2017






*3. Hickory smoked chicken, corn on cob, potato salad, macaroni salad, deviled eggs, strawberries, glass lemonade.*













Chew2475.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 24, 2017






*4. Deboned turkey thighs dusted with brown sugar based rub and covered with bacon blanket and smoked over cherry wood.  Fresh from the garden grilled corn on the cob and zucchini.  A fresh side of chopped cherry tomatoes and cucumbers mixed with feta cheese and balsamic vinegar dressing.*













Tropics.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 24, 2017






*5.  Red White & Blue All American BBQ Burgers W/carmalized Onions,Hotdogs W/Relish. **Grilled Corn on the Cob,Smoked Chicken Breast,Sweet Pepper Pooppers,Chicken Pasta Salad,some Half Sour Pickles*.













Abcanuck.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 24, 2017






*6. Smoked ribs with Jeff's rub and 3-2-1 method, Smoked a coupe fatties stuffed with Ricotta, diced sweet onions, date pieces, mushrooms, peppers and left over from last night smoked chicken with Jeff's Alabama white sauce. Home made potato salad with home smoked bacon and garlic. And my Spin on Crater Lake Rye Whiskey Chipotle Pecan Pies. We had to substitute the Rye whiskey for another brand as I couldn't find that at the liquor store.*













mike5051.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 24, 2017






*7.  Smoked Baby Backs with Jeff's rub,  Vortex wings with Tony's and Franks Red Hot sauce.  Grilled asparagus and jalapenos to chill things out.*













Uncle eddie.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 24, 2017






*8.  Single Bone, Hickory Smoked, Prime Rib with all the fixings.*


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 24, 2017)

Alright you all are going to have to wait to vote until a mod can reset the poll end date.  Because I'm not going to spend another 2 hours re-typing all of this.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 24, 2017)

Should be working now.


----------



## phatbac (Jul 24, 2017)

All look like good entries! 

Cant wait to see how it plays out.

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 24, 2017)

God luck everyone. Tuff to choose. [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## mike5051 (Jul 24, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Alright you all are going to have to wait to vote until a mod can reset the poll end date.  Because I'm not going to spend another 2 hours re-typing all of this.


Thanks for doing this Case!  We appreciate your hard work.  I expected more entries.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Mike


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 24, 2017)

Some really good looking plates of food there.  Tough choice.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 25, 2017)

Very hard to choose this time!

They all look really good!

Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks for your work dirtsailor once I stop drooling and get my key board dry I will vote. Thanks to all the members who took the time to enter. Good luck to all.

Warren


----------



## myownidaho (Jul 25, 2017)

Good looking plates of food!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 25, 2017)

Everybody needs to vote for... and I am voting for ... the one that ...   "ya like best" ... :biggrin:

everything looks great... another hard choice ...


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 26, 2017)

Good job and good luck contestants! Them are some mighty fine summer feasts right there!

Thanks to Owens BBQ for their sponsorship, and Case for putt'n the thowdown gig up again!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 27, 2017)

Yuuuummmmm.................

'Nuff Said !!!

Bear


----------



## smoketrailsteve (Jul 27, 2017)

So hungry now!


----------



## phantom krankor (Jul 31, 2017)

Dang all looking good.  I can see why that one is leading the pack.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 1, 2017)

This one is in the books! As soon as I get the judges votes and tally them up I'll post the official results in a new thread!


----------

